# Hello



## ozm8ey (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello' my name is Matthew and I'm from Australia. I have been doing Karate for about 2 and a half years but I'm only orange tip because I had an accident about a year ago to my ankle in which I had to have an operation. My fibula ruptured and I had to have a plate and screw put in but got them removed about 4 months later. Its a lot better now but still feel weird when i have to spin around a lot.

I'm 25 years old and my goal is to become black belt. The funny thing is when i first started my first class in karate I absolutely hated, but I just kept going and going. After about 2 months I started to feel good about, I think the reason people quit early is because the information is overwhelming and does your head in for a while.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Buka (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to Martialtalk


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 28, 2016)

ozm8ey said:


> Hello' my name is Matthew and I'm from Australia. I have been doing Karate for about 2 and a half years but I'm only orange tip because I had an accident about a year ago to my ankle in which I had to have an operation. My fibula ruptured and I had to have a plate and screw put in but got them removed about 4 months later. Its a lot better now but still feel weird when i have to spin around a lot.
> 
> I'm 25 years old and my goal is to become black belt. The funny thing is when i first started my first class in karate I absolutely hated, but I just kept going and going. After about 2 months I started to feel good about, I think the reason people quit early is because the information is overwhelming and does your head in for a while.


Welcome, sorry to hear of your accident and im glad its getting better. 
what type of Martial Art are you currently training in? 
dont get discouraged, learning is a life long exercise.


----------



## ozm8ey (Feb 28, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> Welcome, sorry to hear of your accident and im glad its getting better.
> what type of Martial Art are you currently training in?
> dont get discouraged, learning is a life long exercise.


I do Karate style
Taigyoku Nidan and
Taigyoku Shodan


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ShawnP (Feb 29, 2016)

ozm8ey said:


> I do Karate style
> Taigyoku Nidan and
> Taigyoku Shodan


great to know, im sure there will be others here that know of these styles with plenty to discuss.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello and Welcome !


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Matthew, welcome aboard.



ozm8ey said:


> I do Karate style
> Taigyoku Nidan and
> Taigyoku Shodan





ShawnP said:


> great to know, im sure there will be others here that know of these styles with plenty to discuss.



Hi Shawn,

For the record, Matthew wasn't naming a style there, but simply two kata he's been taught. His art is Go Kan Ryu.


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 2, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Matthew, welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see i learned some thing new again, Thanks.


----------



## ozm8ey (Mar 2, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Matthew, welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know my name


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 2, 2016)

ozm8ey said:


> How do you know my name



Probably because...



ozm8ey said:


> Hello' my name is Matthew and I'm from Australia.



Either that, or he's psychic. Or a stalker.


----------



## ozm8ey (Mar 2, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Probably because...
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or he's psychic. Or a stalker.


oh lol i thought someone from my karate class found me here or something for a sec


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 3, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> see i learned some thing new again, Thanks.



My pleasure.



ozm8ey said:


> How do you know my name



Er… as DD said, your first post? I mean, I'm good, but…


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 3, 2016)

I just assumed all you Aussies know each other.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Glad your injury is healing.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 6, 2016)

Welcome


----------

